
How cork is made: an illustrated guide - shawndumas
http://www.wineanorak.com/corks/howcorkismade.htm?daysago=365
======
gus_massa
Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4668526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4668526)
(507 points by shawndumas, 1 year ago, 121 comments) Why?

